# Toby's first year in pictures



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are pictures of Toby from 13 weeks to 1 year of age. Unfortunately everything before 13 weeks was erased when I got my new phone. 

The last pic the breeder took before he came home February 2012:










March 2012:










May 2012:



















June 2012:



















July 2012:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

he is sooooooo cute! I love his face!
Happy 1st bday dear Toby!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

August 2012:




























September 2012:




























October 2012- 1 year:





































The birthday boy!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

He is so adorable! I love how his personality comes out in his pictures. 

He has grown up into a beautiful little man! (He was a beautiful little pup too.)

Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful Toby! I haven't seen any young puppy pics so I really enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

A couple more baby pics:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! They grow so fast


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

He's adorable Ashley, you must be very proud


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww! Happy birthday Toby! That pic of him laying on a pee pad is too funny. What a little monkey. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww I never saw his baby pictures since I came to the forum after that. I love the May pic where he is all ears! I love my new to me "adult" dogs but I would give anything to see what they looked like as puppies! Puppy pics are like human baby pics! Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww hes so cute! Happy birthday Toby!!! Im sure your mommy will spoil you rotten today! 
Just like human children, they grow up way to fast!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is such a handsome little guy  LOL love the pic where he is looking at the pumpkin.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is so incredibly handsome!!!! Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Baby Toby!!! He was and still is so adorable! The picture of him sleeping on his pad is too funny. :laughing4: Happy birthday, little man!!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What a handsome little sprout! Happy Birthday, Toby!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all. I am truly blessed to have him in my life. I'm definitely a proud mommy  

He has really grown into a handsome and respectful and sweet little man. I love him so dearly.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it his bday? If so, happy birthday little man!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, it's his first birthday!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aw special day  He's growing up.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashely, he is just so handsome! Love his beautiful timeline, he doesn't look a day over 12 weeks! Lol. So adorable!! I love Leo's short coat brother!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Toby! You're one handsome little man. Hope your day is filled with treats and toys! :-D

Happy Birthday!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday Toby!!! He is such a handsome boy he grew up fast


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you  

He has had an excellent birthday- ate his birthday treat, played with his new toys, and now he's sleeping!

Once his clothes come from Elaine, his birthday will be complete! 

Thank you all for the compliments and well wishes. He really is such a bright light in my life.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Toby is an amazingly cute little boy!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a pretty boy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh so precious, the little head with the tip of the tongue out 

Yikes, is that a REAL pumpkin???? Who carved it? I've never seen such a thing!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh so precious, the little head with the tip of the tongue out
> 
> Yikes, is that a REAL pumpkin???? Who carved it? I've never seen such a thing!


Thanks. I love that picture too! So sweet and innocent looking. If only it reflected reality. Lol. 

Yes, it's a real pumpkin. My neighbor/friend carved it. It's crazyyyy good. Perfect for Halloween. Scared the crap out of Toby though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Toby, my dear sweetie pie, you are the absolute dearest little man I've ever
seen! I wish for all of your puppy wishes to come true, you deserve the best,
which I know your caring, loving mama gives to you. Lots of love from our pack!

ps: I LOVE the nature shots!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Toby, my dear sweetie pie, you are the absolute dearest little man I've ever
> seen! I wish for all of your puppy wishes to come true, you deserve the best,
> which I know your caring, loving mama gives to you. Lots of love from our pack!
> 
> ps: I LOVE the nature shots!


He had a great birthday, thanks! Mama gives him everything she can, that's for sure! 

I love the nature shots too. We walked for three hours yesterday because that was what he wanted to do for his birthday (besides presents and a special birthday treat). And in general, we have LOVED having the nature trail right behind our apartment complex, we use it daily!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. I love that picture too! So sweet and innocent looking. If only it reflected reality. Lol.
> 
> Yes, it's a real pumpkin. My neighbor/friend carved it. It's crazyyyy good. Perfect for Halloween. Scared the crap out of Toby though.


That "thing" is enough to scare the crap out of anyone, nevermind a poor wee chi, giggles. 

I think you friend has a future working for the Police in recreating clay heads of missing people, it's incredible work and they'd have no trouble at all sculpting "real" likenesses.

All this weird corn candy, costumes & pumpkin stuff seems to stop America in its tracks as everyone gets carried away with festivities - it's just incredible to the rest of the world - I think I'm going to have to do some research on what this is all about. How anyone gets time to focus on your upcoming elections is a mystery to me lmao!!!! I reckon the rest of the world is more focussed on them than you guys must be - still can't believe it not compulsory to vote over there - I think it's a $200 fine here if we don't!!!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Loved those pictures of Toby. The next post should be "pictures of Toby experiencing snow for the first time in his life". aka "Florida Chihuahua moves North."


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> That "thing" is enough to scare the crap out of anyone, nevermind a poor wee chi, giggles.
> 
> I think you friend has a future working for the Police in recreating clay heads of missing people, it's incredible work and they'd have no trouble at all sculpting "real" likenesses.
> 
> All this weird corn candy, costumes & pumpkin stuff seems to stop America in its tracks as everyone gets carried away with festivities - it's just incredible to the rest of the world - I think I'm going to have to do some research on what this is all about. How anyone gets time to focus on your upcoming elections is a mystery to me lmao!!!! I reckon the rest of the world is more focussed on them than you guys must be - still can't believe it not compulsory to vote over there - I think it's a $200 fine here if we don't!!!


He's a law student, so maybe law enforcement model making could be a hobby? LOL. Scary as hell, though. 

Halloween is a big deal to some people here. I really don't "do" Halloween. I just never really got into it, I much prefer the winter holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas, mostly). 

I wish people here cared more about the election than Halloween. It's not the case for most people, though. I was a political science major in college and I am extremely politically savvy, so I am active in the election this cycle. I'm volunteering at a local polling center this year on Election Day! Most of my friends, being mostly political science and law people, are active in government and politics as well. I really disdain apathetic people who have no interest in the election but feel they have the right to complain about the government! 

The only issue I have with compulsory voting is that so many people here are soooo uneducated. They will vote for a candidate based on the candidate's race, religion, or a single issue without looking at the candidate's positions on everything else. It bugs me. 



joeandruth said:


> Loved those pictures of Toby. The next post should be "pictures of Toby experiencing snow for the first time in his life". aka "Florida Chihuahua moves North."


Thank you. I hope the next post is Florida Chihuahua moves North!!!! We sure are loving fall so far.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I wish people here cared more about the election than Halloween. It's not the case for most people, though. *Well I sure hope not - Americans would be astounded if they knew just how much the rest of the world hangs on in hope and/or terror of the outcome of their voting, and not without good reason because your Govt. really does effect the rest of the world to a huge extent, unlike any other country.*
> 
> I really disdain apathetic people who have no interest in the election but feel they have the right to complain about the government! *If I heard someone bitchin' & moanin' about the state of the nation, but they admitted to not having voted, I'm afraid I'd have to slap them!!!*
> 
> The only issue I have with compulsory voting is that so many people here are soooo uneducated. *Ditto here, not to mention the unbelievable number of immigrants/refugees from several regions who can't even speak English, albeit you must be a citizen to vote and I'm not sure whether they even bother going for citizenship after being granted residency* They will vote for a candidate based on the candidate's race, religion, or a single issue without looking at the candidate's positions on everything else. It bugs me. *Well thank heavens religion is NOT a factor over here in any shape or form when it comes to voting, race isn't an issue YET but I believe it soon will be. Our system is such that we have 2 main parties, one keeps throwing us into debt, then the other one comes along & gets us out of debt and so it goes, over and over and NONE of are current crop are worth the paper their birth certificates are written on imo the way they've all been behavin' & misbehavin' of late, it's such an embarrassment to admit to being Aussie these days.*


Commented in blue.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

he went from being an adorable baby boy to a handsome young man ...he always looks so happy ... had to laugh at him sleeping on his pp pad, as if he didn't have any soft place to rest LOL


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

And, no matter who wins this election, nearly half the American voters will have cast their ballot for the other guy. And, somehow, America will survive, just as it has for the last 200+ years.

And our dogs will continue to sniff, poop and mark, irrespective of these momentous developments.

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/jelliotlevy/P1000584_zps68e27eee.jpg


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Kathleen. 

Joe, I think Simcha should run for President on that platform. Pee, poop, and butt sniffing for all!!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Awww such cute pictures, he looks so grown up in the later ones. Happy birthday for yesterday Toby!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy Belated birthday Toby. You have grown into a very handsome lil man.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thank you Kathleen.
> 
> Joe, I think Simcha should run for President on that platform. Pee, poop, and butt sniffing for all!!


.....

Good grief. I just had a mental image of President Obama, Governor Romney and Candy Crowley engaging in a bout of mutual butt sniffing before settling into discussion of the Great Questions facing our nation. At some appropriate time, one of the candidates would express his strong disagreement with a debating point by lifting up his leg and urinating on his opponent's podium, and then of course kicking up imaginary dirt with his feet. Far more entertaining than trotting out the rote and well rehearsed talking points practiced for several days pre-debate. Ah, if only Chihuahuas could run for high public office!


----------

